# Puppy teeth question



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I noticed daisy's teeth are coming in funny. Is this something that needs to be addressed sooner rather than later? I'm not sure about the time period of losing puppy teeth but from what I've read on the forum, tooth extractions are common and most people have theirs done when they get fixed or spayed. 

Here's a picture. I guess I'm just asking if this is normal for a 6 month old or if she needs an extraction. I know that's something to talk to the vet about but being in South Korea, the animal care standards are different and I don't want to put her through something if she doesn't need it. 

Maybe they have doggy braces ?


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Bitey boy-Fang face*

It looks like she has an excessive amount of teeth which are very close together. I wonder how many of them are still Baby teeth and how many are adult? I have heard that at 6 mos. most of the adult teeth should be in by then, unless I'm remembering wrong. My Baby had double canine teeth & needed them surgically removed, the extra ones were 'Baby teeth' that weren't falling out on their own. I didn't ask the vet if it could cause any major problems leaving them in, but he did seem to think they needed to be removed. 

Here's are some photos of before & after of Baby's 'double teeth' lol, I used to call him 'bitey boy' at the time because it was around the time he was still teething & biting on our hands etc.


THE FIRST ONE IS 'BEFORE', & THE SECOND ONE IS 'AFTER' LOL!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

She doesn't have all her teeth yet. She's missing some of her back teeth still. The ones that are closer to the front are very small and the ones behind and larger. She is also very small so I'd guess overcrowding is a definite possibility. Not enough gum line to fit all her teeth. I suppose when it comes time for her to be spayed we will deal with it then. She's on a wait list to be spayed by the army vet. The Korean vet brought up removing anal glands when she gets spayed so I really don't want them to do it. I'm also going to bring up potentially flushing her tear ducts (if the vet suggests it) since she'll be under anyway. She has pretty intense tear stains even with changing diet and daily cleaning.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi has a very little mouth & she also had way too many teeth at once. One of her incisors is crooked because she was spayed so late, and her mouth was too full; but it doesn't cause her any eating issues so we have chosen to leave it for now. She seemed very reluctant to let those baby teeth go & also had very bad tear staining. Oh the life of the maltese! 
Unrelated is the fact that she has always "snored." It comes, I think from having such a short stop.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

It is probably time for extraction. Most of us have the left over baby teeth removed when they are spayed the timing is about the same at six months or so.


----------

